# He's building them a bunny hilton!!-- Finished!



## jcottonl02 (Apr 2, 2010)

I worry at night etc. that my bunnies are lonely at night etc. or when I am not there, and I worry about it quite a lot. They spend most of the day with me inside, but it's just at night that I worry about, and of course when I am not there.

I know they like being together, because when I have them inside together, they snuggle and groom and play etc. But occasionally they fight. So I can't trust them yet to live together.

So my Dad is building them a house together, but safely. I can't believe he's doing all this for me and the bunnies. The amount he's spending...and not asking me for a penny (when they are my responsibility), and the amount of time he's spending building this etc. when he has a full time, manual job. I just can't express how grateful I am.

It's a huge shed, with a grill down the centre, so Ben n Pip can spend as much time snuggling, grooming etc. but can't actually fight. It's going to be a few storeys high, with little ramps and hidey hole boxes etc. 

So they will never have to be lonely again! And this will really help with the bonding. It is going so well, but it's taking time. I want to be totally sure, when I decide it's time they can live together, and until that time, I want them to still have the company of one another.

Anyway- here is the start of it!!!!







They are each going to have a space of about 6.5ft by about 6ft, which is going to be so great!


I'm just SOOOOOOO excited!!! I'll give more updates soon!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and FYI- those doors look a bit flimsy in this photo (it's a mobile photo), but they are the THICKEST wire I've ever seen. I'll try and get a better pic next time, but even my dad couldn't bend it even if he tried with all his might.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

wow that is great.

I love it. It is way to hot to keep buns outsides here but if it was I would want one for Storm and Jessi.

Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 2, 2010)

In perhaps a years time when I move out etc. they'll be living inside with me, and even though they parents know that, they still spent all that money and time etc.

I can't wait for it to be finished! Should only be another week or so!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> In perhaps a years time when I move out etc. they'll be living inside with me, and even though they parents know that, they still spent all that money and time etc.
> 
> I can't wait for it to be finished! Should only be another week or so!!!!!!!!!!!



you could put it inside if you can fit it through the door.

kat :biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol hahahaha!!!! PUUSSHHHH!!!!

I've already got the style of the indoor cages. My Dad has actually bought all the materials ready to build it for me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow your bun are lucky is that one cage or two? It looks nice and big.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

Both cages are awesome. You got a couple of lucky bunnies


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank guys. All I want is to give them the best I possibly can, and I would do anything for them. 

The cage is two cages- that's if they are not fully bonded. But if they are fully bonded, it can just be opened up on the left and they can both have the top and the bottom.
I'm hoping they will be fully bonded soon.

Hopefully this "shared" shed will really help, if they are around eachother all day every day, but can't hump etc. and squabble, hopefully they will just get so used to eachother that during the rest of the bonding it will be just be normal for them to be with one another. 

I can't wait till they are asleep together n take piccies!! Because in their run etc. if I leave them for a while (the run is partitioned), I come back, and what are they doing? This EVERY time- they never sitting away from eachother:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2010)

WELL IT'S OFFICIALLY FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin2:inkelepht:

I am going home on Sunday, and we will all 'ceremoniously' move them in.

From such a C**P few days, this has certainly made me....happier than I thought I ever could feel so quickly after such a few terrible days and nights.

I can't believe he's done this. I mean - just look how BIG it is!!! One side is big enough for 4 bunnies!!!!! Let alone 1! They are each gonna have one side, and can ALWAYS snuggle, groom, etc. through the bars. Whenever they are scared again etc. they will have eachother for comfort. Socialising....SO much space. SO many levels! Hidey holes.

Okay enough babbling. TIME FOR PICTURES!!! I feel so giddy with happiness.








Okay the one above is just one side. There are shelves running up and down (the high ones have a 'rail' as it were, on the side, so they feel safe etc. up there. On the right is their 'litter tray' box, and there is wire in there between them, so they'll be practically sharing a litter box. I believe this will do WONDERS for their bonding.

Up the top on the right there are their 'hidey' holes. Where they can go to totally escape (yes Pippin )

LOL- NEED TO ADD- there is now a ramp for that bit at the top- lol i'm not sure they could jump that. This must have been taken JUST before he finished it haha 








Here is the hidey-hole view. It's openable so we can get them out if a vet trip is in order etc. and they hide!!!!! Cos it's totally private for them.

Can you see at the bottom of this pic it looks like the floor? IT'S NOT!!! It's the beginning of ANOTHER LEVEL!!!!   







Litter tray demonstration 







And there it is in full!!!! 




I can't wait to put them in! I am gonna take SOOOO many pics! Just you wait.


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::tears2::tears2::tears2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


He is just the best.
The best.
Money and time he doesn't have.........

Just for my bunnies. Who can I just add, he doesn't like. He doesn't like them. He doesn't want them. Yet whenever I am not around, they are treated like Kings by him. Absolute kings.

Oh goodness I'm getting teary. It's one of those weeks.


ANYWAY enjoy the piccies and let me know what you al THIIIINNKKKKKKK


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 7, 2010)

I am loving the new place!!!!!

It looks so professional too! Does your Dad build stuff like this for a living? Its so great! 

Im really jealous and you are lucky to have a great Dad who put his time and effort into making it for you!!

Your bunnies are definitely spoilt!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you!!!!

Well my Dad is an Electromechanical Maintenance Technician, and also runs his own building business.

In human terms he's a qualified electrician, builder, decorator, machine....fixer..., plumber......HE'S EVERYTHING lol!

He used to work at Mars Chocolate Factory (oh yes... ), and now works at GSK pretty much doing the same thing but with toothpaste- running a section as manager, but also fixing lines etc. Helping people who just can't figure out why the machine isn't working.

And he runs his own building business.

He built our entire extension, alone. And decorated most of our house. He is unbelievable. He can fix anything, and I just can't get my head around it. He can build and fix anything. 
He built Benji's first hutch, and then we bought Pippin's second- you should have seen the difference. My dad's was sturdier, better build blah blah, and now Pippin's is beginning to fall apart- is weathered etc. and one my Dad built is practically good as new. We are going to sell that one, even after four years, because it's totally sellable. 

He's just 'the daddy' 

If u r gonna be stuck on an island with anyone, the one who will keep u alive is my Dad.



I CAN'T WAIT TO MOVE THEM IN! See their little faces. Their binkies.

My Mum is currently telling me to stop and calm down because I'll hyperventilate, which is true


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

What an amazing hutch! Wow! I am sooo jealous!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Myia!!  I'm actually so proud.

I've seen some of the cages you have for your Chinchillas and other pets (the chinchilla ones really stood out in my mind as being massive lol) and I was so impressed that even though you have so many pets, each one seems to have such a MAHHOOSIVE cage and you seem to spend so much time with each of them.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 8, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> He used to work at Mars Chocolate Factory (oh yes...


****~ their is a Mars plant in the next town. Your dad could have came over here for business _and_ build me a rabbit run!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2010)

That really is a nice hutch! Your dad is very talented!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hahahaha Helen yes!!!! Oh he took us for a tour one time.....warm melted chocolate poured into a cup with a spoon......Mars, Galaxy, Malteser......*slobbers*


Tonyshuman- thanks loads! Lucky for my buns!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 11, 2010)

SO HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!! The Bunny Hilton is all finished!!!!

The bunnies have not been brave enough to climb the levels yet, but it's only a matter of time! I desperately want to be there to get the first picture of when they first clamber up!!!!!!!!

inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:








































Peekabooo!!!





I'm going to Binky now!!!!!!!!!!!








Pippin eating his mouthfuls of hay!!! Shows he's comfortable in there already!



















And look who was peeking over the top!!!







Little Lottie 









Settling himself in.




SO what do you think??? They looked so happy and comfortable, nosing through the bars, and rushing around, binkying. I was feeding them little bits of banana all the way through these pictures, and they were happily munching away.


When moving them in, I added some of their old poops etc. into their new litter trays (totally new litter trays), and some of their old hay into the main part, to try and keep some of their smell in such a new environment.
Benji seemed incredibly relaxed, and quite inquisitive and excited.
Pippin was thumping a little (quite usual for him in new situations), however, he seemed more relaxed than usual too!! He was quite happy, exploring, and coming over to me for cuddles and reassurance, which is odd cos often he runs and hides when he thinks he might get picked up, but he was quite happily rushing towards me, as if to say 'Momma can you see how massive it is!!!!'.

I am SO happy!!!

What do you guys think? I am gonna get loads of pics when they start climbing the levels!!!!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw! Happy bunnies!

Rue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 12, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice cage!! Come on over and build me about 10 of those cages!!! Haha!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks!!! Well they are settling in so nicely! And have managed to climb all the way up!! I am uploading more pics but everything will now go onto my blog, Jen's Animal Ark http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56188&forum_id=6

so be sure to look there for all updates, and post there


----------



## DebsBuns (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice cage! I want your dad to come here and build ME a huge
one!:highfive:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hehehe thanks Debsbuns!! I've got loads more photos and updates in my blog


----------



## BrittsBunny (May 4, 2010)

O.M.G. I am so jealous!! That is a gorgeous rabbit house!! You lucky gal you! Great pics! Your buns lookverycontent and happy!!:biggrin:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 5, 2010)

Hehe thanks Brittany!!! They managed to get up the top that night (with a little more confidence!!!).

Here are a few pics but there are loads in my blog 

















Hehe enjoy!

Jen


----------



## bummblebee (May 13, 2010)

the pic where the bunnies are housed inside with the white cages where did u buy these where can I find them ???????
Are they made to be connected or is this something u came up with if so what did u use to connect them


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry- I cannot remember where I found them. I was just searching for indoor ideas. 

I don't think it would be too hard to do, but I personally would have nowhere to start- my Dad is my official builder for all things in my flat  haha and at home for the buns etc.

If you're serious about building that (I don't want my Dad to waste his time, because he's very busy), then I could see if my Dad had the time to email you with some tips etc? He can built/fix anything, and I actually mean anything. It's unbelievable.


Jen


----------

